
Meshbird – distributed private networking - antonkozlov
https://github.com/meshbird/meshbird
======
joshstrange
How does this compare to something like zerotier? And how does this "All
traffic transmit directly to recipient peer without passing any gateways."
without hitting some server to negotiate the first connect? Does the
"MESHBIRD_KEY" contain the IP?

